# Starting out :)



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

My partner and I have made the first steps towards getting our family started today. We have sent off the self referral form to the clinic in Manchester that we've chosen.

Hopefully once we've had the initial appointment things will be a bit clearer as at the moment I have no idea of how this all works!!

It would be great to chat to other people in the same situation as well as to anyone further along in the journey who may be able to offer any advice


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi and welcome!

You'll find lots of support and information here. My wife and I are in the same position and hopefully looking to start with Manchester Fertility Services soon. If you have any specific questions post them up and people will do their best to answer them. Best of luck x


----------



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

anicca79 said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> You'll find lots of support and information here. My wife and I are in the same position and hopefully looking to start with Manchester Fertility Services soon. If you have any specific questions post them up and people will do their best to answer them. Best of luck x


Hi!! Thanks for the welcome 

We're going to Care fertility clinic in Manchester. Most of my questions at the moment will hopefully be answered at the first consultation...my wife is planning to egg share so we want to find out more about that and how it will affect the overall cost. I have no idea whether we'll have IVF, or IUI etc etc.

Good Luck to you and your wife


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey,

Oh best of luck with Care, another good clinic from what I've read. The egg sharing thing can be quite financially rewarding if you meet the criteria (I think about £800) but just to say, it is invasive. I've heard it can feel a bit like you're going through the menopause so that's just something to consider but I'm sure they'll tell you everything at your consultation. 

Depending on your situation, the majority of people without specific fertility issues tend to go with IUI first which is cheaper and less invasive and IVF later if needed. That is certainly what we plan to do.

Best of luck again


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Star,

I'm starting to egg share at Care Manchester, this involves IVF.  I don't think they tend to do egg share with IUI, but what they might offer is for you to donate then get money off an IUI later.  The only thing I would say about that is, when you donate eggs you go through the drug process of IVF, have the invasive treatment to remove the eggs, so you'd effectively be doing the worst of the IVF but then not having treatment yourself and having IUI after.

If you want more info about egg sharing IVF, have a look on the egg share section here, there's lots of people doing it, quite a few same sex couples too.  Annica is right about Care's egg sharing IVF costs, approx £800 then there's about £700 for the donor sperm.  If you wish to try IUI first, there's a good section on the boards for that too.  Lots of info here, it's invaluable!

Good luck finding your way through it all, lots of decisions to be made.


----------



## buyhercandy (Nov 5, 2012)

Good luck!

I'm in Manchester but heading for my first IUI in Copenhagen at the end of the week.


----------



## charlruk (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome, its an exciting journey!! 
I am currently in the middle of an egg sharing cycle injecting and got scan tomorow-  It means we get free treatment  which needs to be IVF to egg share, except our sibling sperm of course. I will hopefully get enough eggs, need minimum of 8 to share with an unknown recipient, so got everything crossed for us and them! 

Char


----------

